# New Pics .. Aug 04, 2005



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Some pics from today .. sorry .. not too good but whammied here with 
projects .. if you wish to actually view the Avitrol pigeon video, it's huge .. 
about 14 MB and is at http://www.rims.net/2005Aug04/HPIM1211.AVI. 
I will have to delete it in a day or two to free up space. The video doesn't 
really show the distress of this bird as I had hoped for educational purposes. 

I don't know if this bird will make it or not, but this is truly a pitiful thing to 
witness first hand. 

Well, DUHHHH .. here's the link: http://www.rims.net/2005Aug04


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

That is SO sad, the pigeon with the avitrol poisoning I've never seen what a pigeon suffering from poison acts like but that is truly heart wrenching. No worries though because I know you're doing it to help others identify the symptoms.

On a better note, FanTastic looks well...FANTASTIC!!!! What a beauty! The band tailed pigeon is an oddity to see, nice to see one up close and personal with such detail. 

Thanks for all the pictures as well,


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks Brad .. the bird just died .. 10 PM Calif. time ..

I'm gutted over this one.

Terry


----------



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

Terry,

I am unfamiliar with Avitrol. What is that? Poor bird. I know he is in safe hands now. 

As for the other pictures ... That is a lot of ducks. And that goose is beautiful.

You do such a wonderful job.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Very disturbing. Some links:


http://www.urbanwildlifesociety.org/pigeons/PijPsnSt_LouisRivrFrtTimes.htm

http://www.petitiononline.com/PGN001/petition.html

http://www.urbanwildlifesociety.org/WLR/

http://www.rmad.org/birdfacts.html


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Tanya,

Avitrol is a deadly poison. Despite what the manufacturer claims, it kills and in a very ugly manner. The links that FP posted will fill you in.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

This is a nightmare we have all gone thru with Reti, and it is legal in our state.

I have personally talked to several pest control people, who are the "experts" in pigeon control, for different companies in my area. I usually ask them what there methods are and don't tell them who I represent. A couple of them told me they only deter pigeons and, one person remarked to me how he doesn't use poison as it is too much work, as the govt. requires more then one person to be present because they have to pick up the dying birds right away (terrible). Also, there has to be extra people to chase other wildlife away from the poison. Pest control companies are supposed to follow strict guidelines per fish and game dept. as above, and also it is not to be used in a populated area. Supposidly this is enforced with heavy fines if they fail to meet specifications. He also said it is too "messy" as the birds who swallow it fly into windows and objects and he has seen them attack other birds. This was TRU GREEN chem.

I have called 2 other companies who got suspicious about my questions, and hung up on me. I figured they had to be the guilty ones. One of them had prior experience with animal rights, and said, "Lady, I have had enough of you people.." and hung up.

This is going on everywhere without anyone noticing, and I'm sure the pest control companies aren't meeting fish and game requirments, either. It is hard to prove, but if you can have them pay hefty fines and hit them in the pocketbook, where it hurts, maybe they will stop using poison. 

Meanwhile, I keep calling new companies that pop up in the phone book, and if I can get a response from one who uses the poison, I let 'em have it. I usally call the ones that refer to pigeons as "pests" first

Treesa


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

The pest control companies here are regulated as well, and Avitrol is banned from use in SF. However, they can use a different type of poison and pretend to be treating for something else with seeming impunity. And they do. Construction sites around SF will put out laced food for the pigeons and seem to get away w/it. Newsomb wants pigeons and the homeless to be invisible in SF, so SF pays to have crews go around SF and pick up anything that pigeons would eat, but if a location is putting out poison, it is apparently fine not to "clean" that up. When I call in to city officials, they are apathetic. But feed the pigeons, and they'll put a "tail" on you so they can "bust" you. Tax dollars at work.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

That poor bird. No bird deserves to suffer like that. What happened to the pigeon with no eyes?


----------

